# Tres jugadores del EIBAR la lían compartiendo el vídeo en el que se follan a una gachí.



## DIGITVS (5 Oct 2016)

*Escándalo tras la difusión en las redes sociales de un vídeo en el que se ve cómo los futbolistas Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna, del Eibar, están realizando un trío con una joven.*

El vídeo rápidamente se volvió viral y provocó un incendio en las redes sociales. Los dos jugadores fueron objeto de sorna por parte de los aficionados, que rápidamente reconocieron el rostro de uno de ellos en la grabación (Enrich), y han sido trending topic.

Después del escándalo, *Enrich y Luna han pedido disculpas a través de Twitter con un comunicado conjunto en el que, entre otras cosas, lamentan esta indiscreción, de la que dicen no ser "responsables", y destacan que se trata de "un acto íntimo y privado, llevado a cabo entre personas adultas con pleno consentimiento por parte de todos".*

Asimismo, esperan que este incidente "no suponga ningún menoscabo en la imagen del club ni en la de nuestros compañeros".

Comunicado:







Falta el vídeo ienso:

---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 23:49 ----------

jojoooo, rápido que lo borran.

[YOUTUBE]8d7yAcJphPo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 23:52 ----------

Cuando la tía se da cuenta de que la están grabando dice: "para"... se va a habé un follón...


----------



## Ov€rdose (5 Oct 2016)

Don nadies follandose a un puta.


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

4chan es tu hamijo, hamijo Digitvs:

eibar on Vimeo

/sp/ - So, it leaked a video of two players from Eibar in - Sports - 4chan

uscando por "eibar threesome" comienza el LOL :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Clavisto (6 Oct 2016)

Estas cosas es mejor dejárselas a los profesionales...

Qué cutrez.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Oct 2016)

Menuda puta..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2016)

Tiene pinta de que va a ser una buena madre.


----------



## Buster (6 Oct 2016)

Analicemos el título del hilo...

*Tres* jugadores del EIBAR la lían compartiendo el vídeo en el que se follan a una gachí. 

Vayamos a la noticia:



> Escándalo tras la difusión en las redes sociales de un vídeo en el que se ve cómo los futbolistas *Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna*, del Eibar, están realizando un trío con una joven.
> 
> El vídeo rápidamente se volvió viral y provocó un incendio en las redes sociales*. Los dos jugadores* fueron objeto de sorna por parte de los aficionados



Sigamos analizando el título del hilo...

Tres jugadores del EIBAR *la lían compartiendo* el vídeo en el que se follan a una gachí. 

Analicemos la noticia:



> lamentan esta indiscreción, de la que *dicen no ser "responsables"*



Nivel de comprensión lectora del que abre el hilo: 0 patatero.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Oct 2016)

Luego dicen que en Euskadi no se folla...
Bastante homogayer todo, por cierto.


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

Buster dijo:


> Analicemos el título del hilo...
> 
> *Tres* jugadores del EIBAR la lían compartiendo el vídeo en el que se follan a una gachí.
> 
> ...




Pues dos y ocho caracteres más.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 00:18 ----------

Y claro que lo comparten, en un grupo de whatsapp.


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

Audio de Enricho o Luna cabreado explicando que la tía le puede provocar un lío gordo :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Vocaroo | Voice message

"Intentad no pasarlo" :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2016)

El empate en el Bernabeu había que celebrarlo.


----------



## Arcadi España (6 Oct 2016)

Joder qué cerdas son las mujeres. Y luego nos dicen a nosotros.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2016)

Pétame el coño y córrete en mi boca. Pero no grabes. 

'Eso no' (que luego se enteran de que soy una guarra)


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Audio de Enricho o Luna cabreado explicando que la tía le puede provocar un lío gordo :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> "Intentad no pasarlo" :XX::XX::XX:



Buena Cacaceiter. El follón se lo van a buscar bien con la pava.


----------



## luismarple (6 Oct 2016)

Un poco... "rarito" todo. Me váis a llamar chapao a la antigua, pero yo no le dejo el culo a tiro a un tío que se está follando a la que me chupa el sable ni loco!! que esto se sabe cómo empieza pero no cómo acaba.

Lo de pagar una puta entre dos para ahorrar nunca sale bien.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Oct 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pétame el coño y córrete en mi boca. Pero no grabes.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Eso no' (que luego se enteran de que soy una guarra)





Estamos llegando a un punto en el que no puedes ni aparcar en doble fila dos minutos por miedo a hacerte famoso. 

Lo que estos tres hagan en su intimidad debería ser cosa suya. 

Auguro un buen follón.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 22:36 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Un poco... "rarito" todo. Me váis a llamar chapao a la antigua, pero yo no le dejo el culo a tiro a un tío que se está follando a la que me chupa el sable ni loco!! que esto se sabe cómo empieza pero no cómo acaba.
> 
> Lo de pagar una puta entre dos para ahorrar nunca sale bien.





Y que den gracias a Dios si es una puta. Esas sábanas a lo Agata Ruiz de la Prada son de cuarto de adolescente decorado por madre visillera.


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

La protagonista del trío: Sara Sistiaga







Sara Sistiaga Rubio | Facebook

sara sistiaga (@saritasariis) â€¢ Fotos y vÃ­deos de Instagram


----------



## Gorroto (6 Oct 2016)

Jajajajjaja

Joder lo siento pero me ha entrado la risa entre el careto del que esta por detras con los morros en el culo del compañero mientras esta empujando con cara de esfuerzo y la otra diciendo eso no eso no y el otro que siiiii !!!!!!!

Y los calcetines joder... 

jajajajajajajaja

Joder que cutre no???


----------



## DONK (6 Oct 2016)

JAJAJAJAAJA Que risas me he echado con el Enrich dandolo todo.La putada de esto es que a la que haga un mal partido le van a decir que se deja todas las fuerzas follando.El cabron parece el Fary comiendo limones.

Y para risas las que se va a echar el cornudo,parece ser que la tal Sara tiene novio.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 01:11 ----------




DIGITVS dijo:


> Buena Cacaceiter. El follón se lo van a buscar bien con la pava.



No le queda otra que denunciar una violacion si no quiere perder a su novio :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

Gorroto dijo:


> Jajajajjaja
> 
> Joder lo siento pero me ha entrado la risa entre el careto del que esta por detras con los morros en el culo del compañero mientras esta empujando con cara de esfuerzo y la otra diciendo eso no eso no y el otro que siiiii !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Totalmente, hamijo Gorroto, pero físeje en la prota del vídeo, la Sara: septums, tatuajes, fotos en top less, piercings, es decir, ya ella misma va marcándose como el tipo de mujer que es.

"Noooooooooooooo, si no hay que generalizar, nooooo, si no hay que tener prejuicios porque la gente vaya así"

Ehm...la gente ella misma se estereotipa, y se estereotipa con sus actos, sus fotos, actitudes, aptitudes, así que,¿es generalizar?

Pues ahí está, con dos a la vez, que bueno, cada uno hace de sus agujeros y genitales lo que quiera, pero, es que esta lo ha hecho CON DOS FUTBOLISTAS, ¿vosotros creéis que haría un trío con dos hombres normales y corrientes? lo dudo.

Así que:

*QUE SE JODA, POR PUTA,¿NO TE DABA MORBO PERCUTIRTE A DOS FUTBOLISTAS A LA VEZ? ¿NO TE MOLA ESO DE IR DE ULTRA REBELDE MALOTA Y CONTESTARIA CON CALCOMANÍAS GREFUSITO? ¿NO TE MOLA ESO DE IR LLAMANDO LA ATENCIÓN COMO ALGUIEN HIPER CHUPI MEGA GUAY? ¿ACASO ALGUIEN TE OBLIGÓ A ESTO?

PUTA, Y NO ERES PUTA POR FOLLAR O METERTE UNA POLLA DE ELEFANTE O FOLLARTE A 100 A LA VEZ, SINO POR LO QUE SUPONE: PERCUTIRTE A FUTBOLISTAS, VENGA, CUÉNTALO A TUS AMIGAS QUE TE LO MONTASTE CON DOS FUTBOLISTAS DEL EIBAR, COMO LA MONGOLA QUE IBA CONTANDO A LOS CUATRO VIENTOS QUE SE FOLLÓ A MUNIR DEL BARÇA Y LE DIÓ 100 € PARA EL TAXI DE VUELTA, TE JODES, POR PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAA*


----------



## DONK (6 Oct 2016)

Y la muestra de que hay mucho mariconismo en estas orgias es este video de dos pilotos de automovilismo,estan abrazados mientras una puta se la chupa y las pollas tocandose,amos no me jodas,estas forrado y andas frotandote con otras pollas por gustos.MARICONES.

Mechy con Mauro Giallombardo y Juan Bautista De Benedictis - XVIDEOS.COM


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Oct 2016)

¿Vamos a tener otro caso de violación grupal?


----------



## Segismunda (6 Oct 2016)

Me ha parecido maravillosamente cutre. Los hombres cómo son, ven un coño y hacen lo que sea, eso sí, luego lo raro es que a ella le guste un trío, lo normal es que ellos estén en esa postura, que si el de atrás se descuida le hace una enculada mortal a su amigo.

Es una pena que estas cosas de la intimidad se filtren, porque estamos en un país de malfollados y toda esta gente tiene derecho a follar eso y más, pero coño, qué puta manía con enviar vídeos a amigos. Qué subnormalidad.


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Oct 2016)

*tachá*aaaaaaaaannnnnnnn...!!!

Sale a la luz un vídeo porno protagonizado por dos jugadores de la Liga


----------



## DONK (6 Oct 2016)

El lol no para 

Juanlu © op Twitter: "¿Quién es el mejor amigo de Sergi Enrich en el mundo del fútbol? Comparten muchas cosas. https://t.co/rKJmtRMcyG"


----------



## fieraverde (6 Oct 2016)

Se demuestra que la mayoria de futbolistas son retrasados. Y este tipo de tias pues ... como diría pedro sanchez.

TODAS ES TODAS.


----------



## Inkalus (6 Oct 2016)

Pues si finalmente tiene novio me imagino al pobre diablo las risas a su costa, el cachondeo en su trabajo, sus amigos pufff ya el desastre emocional ni hablemos, seguro que al dia siguiente la tipa lo llamó y le decia - Jjijij amorcito te quiero jijijiji. 

La tipa me da igual, y esos dos..bueno a mi me parece que en ese trio tambien hubo juego de sables.


----------



## Segismunda (6 Oct 2016)

A mí me parece tres personas EMPODERADAS y subnormales. Bien por lo primero, pena por lo segundo.


----------



## LIMONCIO (6 Oct 2016)

A la guarra le han jodido el tema de cazar a algun futbolista para vivir del cuento. Solo le queda seguir zorreando.


----------



## Sibarita (6 Oct 2016)

No sé cómo puede gustar a un tío poner la polla donde la acaba de poner otro y que se la chupen con el salivazo de otra polla. Incluso el contacto físico o visual con otro tío mientras folla, es bastante ridículo todo.


----------



## El DesPromotor (6 Oct 2016)

Madre mía, el de atrás. Me ha recordado a la escena del trío de Fassbender en "Shame". Puro sufrimiento.













La tía es igual que Animosa cuando se la folló el banco al firmar la cipoteca y vio la primera letra:

¡PARA, ESO NO!


----------



## zapatitos (6 Oct 2016)

Te grabas follando, se lo mandas al puto negro ese hijoputa y después cuando el puto negro ese hijoputa se lo pasa hasta a su prima la de Uganda te sorprendes ¿Y que esperabas que pasara cuando le mandaste el video al puto negro ese hijoputa, pedazo de gañán?

En fin, son las cosas que pasan cuando uno en la cabeza en vez de cerebro tiene una pelota de furbol. Tampoco se les puede pedir mucha más inteligencia a esos pobres animalillos.

Saludos.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 Oct 2016)

Que gente , cojones.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 07:27 ----------




Cacaceitero dijo:


> Totalmente, hamijo Gorroto, pero físeje en la prota del vídeo, la Sara: septums, tatuajes, fotos en top less, piercings, es decir, ya ella misma va marcándose como el tipo de mujer que es.
> 
> "Noooooooooooooo, si no hay que generalizar, nooooo, si no hay que tener prejuicios porque la gente vaya así"
> 
> ...




A ti lo que te gode es que ese tipo de tias pasen de ti .

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 07:29 ----------




Segismunda dijo:


> Me ha parecido maravillosamente cutre. Los hombres cómo son, ven un coño y hacen lo que sea, eso sí, luego lo raro es que a ella le guste un trío, lo normal es que ellos estén en esa postura, que si el de atrás se descuida le hace una enculada mortal a su amigo.
> 
> Es una pena que estas cosas de la intimidad se filtren, porque estamos en un país de malfollados y toda esta gente tiene derecho a follar eso y más, pero coño, qué puta manía con enviar vídeos a amigos. Qué subnormalidad.




Es que si luego no puedes presumir de la hazaña , no es lo mismo .


----------



## Von Steiner (6 Oct 2016)

A ella se la ve con mas vicio que el gato de un puticlub.


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Oct 2016)

Precisamente los futbolistas pagan a putas profesionales por la discreción y así evitar este tipo de cosas, pero tiene toda la pinta de haber sido filtrado por ellos mismos por error.
Hace falta ser gilipollas para grabarse follando y más siendo "famosillo de tercera".


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Oct 2016)

No se que es más demigrante, el video o que el Eibar esté en primera.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (6 Oct 2016)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Que gente , cojones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 07:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Mejor que sigan pasando, oye.


----------



## INE (6 Oct 2016)

O sea, como lo de Sanfermines pero con un poco más de glamour. Supongo que a esta sí le invitaron a desayunar al menos.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (6 Oct 2016)

Pero la tía es puta o civil?


----------



## JoTaladro (6 Oct 2016)

El Cuidador dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJA Que risas me he echado con el Enrich dandolo todo.La putada de esto es que a la que haga un mal partido le van a decir que se deja todas las fuerzas follando.*El cabron parece el Fary comiendo limones.*
> 
> Y para risas las que se va a echar el cornudo,parece ser que la tal Sara tiene novio.
> 
> ...



Mis dies, cabronazo, he tirado todo el café en la oficina.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Oct 2016)

El novio no impide que le abra el coño a los alfas locales. 

Le han pillado, que se joda por zorrón. A la gente le gusta tener hijos que sean suyos, ¿Sabes, wapa? Qué suerte ha tenido el ex-novio y todos los posibles novios de Eibar. Una tipa de engrumar y olvidar.


----------



## Señor Rosa (6 Oct 2016)

Mi opinión de todo esto es que siendo jugadores de un equipo de primera podrían a ver buscado a una más potente.

Es la típica chavala estándar de Badoo. No es flaca pero tampoco es gordita del todo, con tatuajes y piercings.

En conclusión las feministas al ver el vídeo dirán NO ES NO y el resto del globo pensará TODAS ES TODAS.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Oct 2016)

Tiene buen vicio la tía.

Me descojono escuchando al pavo diciendo "me cago en el puto negro ese", casi echo el café en el ordenador jajaja.

Lo que me jode es que tengan que pedir disculpas ¿disculpas por follarse a una tía? No hombre, no.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (6 Oct 2016)

es puta y su coño lo disfruta


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Oct 2016)

Ojito con este vídeo. Pepa bueno acaba de decir en la ser que este vídeo es una violación.
Que se ve y se escucha claramente como la chica dice ASI NO y ellos siguen en contra de su voluntad.


Acojonante


----------



## INE (6 Oct 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Ojito con este vídeo. Pepa bueno acaba de decir en la ser que este vídeo es una violación.
> Que se ve y se escucha claramente como la chica dice ASI NO y ellos siguen en contra de su voluntad.
> 
> 
> Acojonante



"Así no", mejor por detrás, es lo que quería decir el ser de luz.


----------



## Romeo Montague (6 Oct 2016)

Viendo el vídeo y la cara del... recordad mantener la compostura, que no somos conejos:


----------



## nominefi (6 Oct 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Ojito con este vídeo. Pepa bueno acaba de decir en la ser que este vídeo es una violación.
> Que se ve y se escucha claramente como la chica dice ASI NO y ellos siguen en contra de su voluntad.
> 
> 
> Acojonante



pues le agarra la verga como si le gustara


----------



## George Orwell (6 Oct 2016)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Pero la tía es puta o civil?



¿Te quedan dudas? :fiufiu:


----------



## voxpopuli (6 Oct 2016)

¿Dónde está el vídeo?


----------



## LeChuck (6 Oct 2016)

upcd dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que va a ser una buena madre.



Sí, de político.


----------



## voxpopuli (6 Oct 2016)

Ah vale ya lo he visto. Me esperaba algo más largo.

Meh.


----------



## artemis (6 Oct 2016)

Buster dijo:


> Analicemos el título del hilo...
> 
> *Tres* jugadores del EIBAR la lían compartiendo el vídeo en el que se follan a una gachí.
> 
> ...



que esperas de un pobre subnormal??


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

Y a estos no los denuncian o que pasa?


----------



## Medianoche (6 Oct 2016)

nominefi dijo:


> pues le agarra la verga como si le gustara



Será debido al miedo insuperable al verse inmersa en una situación de superioridad física, numérica y de abandono; simple tolerancia pasiva.


----------



## circus maximus (6 Oct 2016)

Pues a mi me parece que la están haciendo reír pero con la polla en la boca tampoco se aprecia bien. 
Eso sí, el novio súper contento porque su chica se ha hecho famosa y ya puede presentar el currículum a chinos,canis y vicevergas.  

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Oct 2016)

Abrid hilo nuevo cuando les denuncien por viogen....

gracias


----------



## etsai (6 Oct 2016)

Grabar un vídeo en este tipo de situaciones sexuales es un acierto, porque así te salvas de una posible denuncia por violación. 

Hasta ese punto hemos llegado, a tener que fabricar una coartada porsiaca...

El error es compartirlo, la coartada se la guarda uno en casa bajo siete llaves.


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

artemis dijo:


> que esperas de un pobre subnormal??



Ya te darás cuenta de que no debiste escribir eso, pedazo mongolo.


----------



## Joputa (6 Oct 2016)

La tía dice no a que la graben, claramente. Yo les denunciaba por grabar sin consentimiento y difundirlo. Y que se jodan por gilipollas.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Oct 2016)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Don nadies follandose a un puta.





Cota de malla dijo:


> Menuda puta..





upcd dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que va a ser una buena madre.





Arcadi España dijo:


> Joder qué cerdas son las mujeres. Y luego nos dicen a nosotros.





Cacaceitero dijo:


> La protagonista del trío: Sara Sistiaga
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se casará de blanco, a los 30-35, con un carapater que la querrá como ser de luz virginal....y lo sabéis.


----------



## xyv1 (6 Oct 2016)

¿a esta tambien la estaban violando?

#bastadeagresionessexuales #noesno #culturadelaviolacion


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

xyv1 dijo:


> ¿a esta tambien la estaban violando?
> 
> #bastadeagresionessexuales #noesno #culturadelaviolacion



Si ella lo dice SI.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Oct 2016)

*NO* es NO...que se va haber un follon tio.

Joder que golfa..jajajajaja


----------



## dcisneros (6 Oct 2016)

Juas juas. Hay que ser idiota


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Se casará de blanco, a los 30-35, con un carapater que la querrá como ser de luz virginal....y lo sabéis.



Guiza creo que está libre ahora.


----------



## JMK (6 Oct 2016)

A ver, a ver... Sistiaga.

No será por casualidad familia del periodista???

Porque como lo sea se va a haber un follón más gordo todavía... ::::::


----------



## visaman (6 Oct 2016)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Luego dicen que en Euskadi no se folla...
> Bastante homogayer todo, por cierto.



ósea que si te digo en Donostia ,Christina follamos esta noche? me vas a decir que, si? :8::8::8::8::8: va ser que no, me parece a mi, antes se cambia el sexo Ibarretxe y se casa con arzalus que tu me folles vivo en una noche de pasión, jatetu. 

por cierto jugaban en casa o fuera?


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

A estos les cae denuncia si o si.
Que se jodan, a ver que dicen los whiteknights.


----------



## MementoMori (6 Oct 2016)

Pues sí, tenía novio. https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagra...ig_cache_key=MTMzMTIzOTE3OTQ5Nzk3Mzg4Mw==.2.c

Sebas Sin Maas | Facebook


----------



## eltonelero (6 Oct 2016)

Lo que no ha comentado nadie, que si mal no he entendido en el mensaje de voz, el que les estaba grabando un negro. El único negro que hay en el equipo es este:






O sea que si al menos se hubiera callado aun podrian haber dicho que habia una tia mas para que no pareciera el asunto tan putil para la tia, pero no. Tres tios, uno de ellos negraco para rematar el asunto.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Oct 2016)

Venga va. Ahora en serio. Todo apunta a que fue consentido y salvo error por mi parte la tía es mayor de edad y no parece tener ningún vicio en la voluntad (porque vicio puro sí que se la ve). A pesar de esto... Pensáis que tiene que estar recibiendo presiones de feminazis, políticos, periodistuchas para que denuncie o algo?

Porque los tios lo tiene jodido jodido. Dice la tia "no para, eso no" o algo así, y se ve claramente que se refiere a que la graben. Pero si ahora dice que se refería a que quería que parasen de follar ya están pillados, les dijo no y si siguieron violación al canto, si no penal al menos mediática...


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

Si ella ha dicho explicitamente que no la grabaran y la han grabado..
Y encima lo han hecho publico...
Blanco y en botella.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (6 Oct 2016)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Luego dicen que en Euskadi no se folla...
> Bastante homogayer todo, por cierto.



Dichosos los ojos! A qué se debe tu repentina reaparición?i


----------



## zapatitos (6 Oct 2016)

¿Qué? dijo:


> *Ojito con este vídeo. Pepa bueno acaba de decir en la ser que este vídeo es una violación.
> Que se ve y se escucha claramente como la chica dice ASI NO y ellos siguen en contra de su voluntad.
> 
> 
> Acojonante*



Lo que dice es que no quiere que la grabe pero acto seguido se vuelve a enganchar al garrote como si se lo fueran a quitar las otras lobas. Pero tal y como está el percal no me extrañaría que eso ya fuera violación, mirar por la calle a una tía ya es considerado un intento de violación así que no se.

Saludos.


----------



## Almeida (6 Oct 2016)

Limón dijo:


> Si ella ha dicho explicitamente que no la grabaran y la han grabado..
> Y encima lo han hecho publico...
> *Blanco y en botella*.



Qué hijaputa!! Ha embotellado la lechada como prueba :8:


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

Esto es un delito contra el derecho al honor y la intimidad de la zorrilla como un castilo de grande.
Otra cosa es que el tema a acabar jeneralizado, y yo me descojonare.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Oct 2016)

Limón dijo:


> Si ella ha dicho explicitamente que no la grabaran y la han grabado..
> Y encima lo han hecho publico...
> Blanco y en botella.



Si yo fuera alguno de los dos del video ahora mismo estaría corriendo con el maletín para el despacho del abojhado de la nenita, más rápido que corren los maletines en las jornadas de ascenso y descenso a primera


----------



## DONK (6 Oct 2016)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Venga va. Ahora en serio. Todo apunta a que fue consentido y salvo error por mi parte la tía es mayor de edad y no parece tener ningún vicio en la voluntad (porque vicio puro sí que se la ve). A pesar de esto... Pensáis que tiene que estar recibiendo presiones de feminazis, políticos, periodistuchas para que denuncie o algo?
> 
> Porque los tios lo tiene jodido jodido. Dice la tia "no para, eso no" o algo así, y se ve claramente que se refiere a que la graben. Pero si ahora dice que se refería a que quería que parasen de follar ya están pillados, les dijo no y si siguieron violación al canto, si no penal al menos mediática...



Vamos a ver,la tia dice "eso no" por lo de grabarla,obviamente no va a colr una violacion ahi ni de coña,lo primero que hace es meterse a polla en la boca con vicio.

Ahora que denunciable es.Pasar videos intimos es un delito y aqui no solo estan jodidos los jugadores,mas bien el tal Luna que es el que graba,el otro en principio no ha hecho nada malo,sino tambien los otros que han colgado el video en internet.

Es un caso extraño,estos jugadores podrian aparecer en un mismo juicio como imputados y victimas a la vez ya que no fueron ellos los que colgaron el video en la red.


----------



## --- (6 Oct 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Pues sí, tenía novio. https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagra...ig_cache_key=MTMzMTIzOTE3OTQ5Nzk3Mzg4Mw==.2.c
> 
> Sebas Sin Maas | Facebook



pobre chaval enterarse asi (que por otro lado cara de gayer tiene), muy denigrante todo


----------



## MementoMori (6 Oct 2016)

arguimaño dijo:


> pobre chaval enterarse asi (que por otro lado cara de gayer tiene), muy denigrante todo



Parece ser otro futbolista. https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/1960970_600623440015754_1616984076_o.jpg


----------



## Segismunda (6 Oct 2016)

Las cosas como son, es un delito subir cosas así sin consentimiento y harían bien en empezar a empaquetar gente. Una cosa es la responsabilidad o subnormalidad de cada uno y otra esta especie de inquisición digital, con todas las verduleras clamando "selomeresen". Si estás de "jiji jaja voy a subirlo a internet ya verás" luego te jodes.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (6 Oct 2016)

Que se joda la guarra asquerosa.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Oct 2016)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Dichosos los ojos! A qué se debe tu repentina reaparición?i





Os echaba de menos.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 10:39 ----------

Aviones rusos, gente follando, negros y moros...De no ser porque ha ganado el PNV no reconocería esto. ::


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (6 Oct 2016)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Ya te darás cuenta de que no debiste escribir eso, pedazo mongolo.



Ya te darás cuenta de que no debiste escribir eso


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Oct 2016)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Vamos a ver,la tia dice "eso no" por lo de grabarla,obviamente no va a colr una violacion ahi ni de coña,lo primero que hace es meterse a polla en la boca con vicio.
> 
> Ahora que denunciable es.Pasar videos intimos es un delito y aqui no solo estan jodidos los jugadores,mas bien el tal Luna que es el que graba,el otro en principio no ha hecho nada malo,sino tambien los otros que han colgado el video en internet.
> 
> Es un caso extraño,estos jugadores podrian aparecer en un mismo juicio como imputados y victimas a la vez ya que no fueron ellos los que colgaron el video en la red.



Independientemente del tema penal lo que yo me planteo es si la estructura feminazi puede estar presionando a la chavala para que denuncie...

En este país a día de hoy no me extrañaría...


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Oct 2016)

Bastante mariconazos.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Oct 2016)

Lo bueno para el par de idiotas es que también les acompañaba un negro en el aquelarre, aunque quizá pueda alegar que le engañaron los cuneables blancos.


----------



## kopke (6 Oct 2016)

arguimaño dijo:


> pobre chaval enterarse asi (que por otro lado cara de gayer tiene), muy denigrante todo



El novio es panchito o similar.

Además, le gusta el fútbol. Igual pide que para la siguiente le firmen el cuerpo de la novia con lefa.


----------



## jesus88 (6 Oct 2016)

hoy en dia hay que estar tarado para casarse, con estas leyes y que son casi todas unas golfas del 15.


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

Vidas ejemplares.
Canonizacion YA


----------



## Almeida (6 Oct 2016)

kopke dijo:


> El novio es panchito o similar.
> 
> Además, le gusta el fútbol. Igual pide que para la siguiente le firmen el cuerpo de la novia con lefa.



Jojojo, esto me recuerda al morito que se tira a CR, que le ha puesto el corán en morse:

Un empujón --> ·
Empujón largo --> -


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Oct 2016)

Italia
Enrich e Luna dell'Eibar in un video a luci rosse diffuso in rete | Fox Sports

Francia
La sextape de deux joueurs d'Eibar choque l'Espagne - Football - Sports.fr

UK
Antonio Luna sex tape: Former Aston Villa star and Eibar defender issues grovelling apology for X-rated threesome video

Alemania






Rusia
http://sport-xl.org/news/football/spain/190598-igroki-eybara-popali-v-gromkiy-seks-skandal.html

Portugal
Jogadores do Eibar apanhados em vídeo sexual com prostituta - Espanha - Jornal Record

El año pasado fue el Leicester City, este año el Eibar.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Oct 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Pues sí, tenía novio. https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagra...ig_cache_key=MTMzMTIzOTE3OTQ5Nzk3Mzg4Mw==.2.c
> 
> Sebas Sin Maas | Facebook



Tatuada y con "piercings". No falla: puterío garantizado.


----------



## JMK (6 Oct 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo que no ha comentado nadie, que si mal no he entendido en el mensaje de voz, el que les estaba grabando un negro. El único negro que hay en el equipo es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Clavisto dijo:


> Lo bueno para el par de idiotas es que también les acompañaba un negro en el aquelarre, aunque quizá pueda alegar que le engañaron los cuneables blancos.



No, no.

El que graba es el que está recibiendo la comida de cimbrel.

El negro, tal y como yo he entendido, es que HA COMPARTIDO el vídeo. Vídeo que le mandaría alguno de ellos, digo yo... ::::::


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Oct 2016)

JMK dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> El que graba es el que está recibiendo la comida de cimbrel.
> 
> El negro, tal y como yo he entendido, es que HA COMPARTIDO el vídeo. Vídeo que le mandaría alguno de ellos, digo yo... ::::::



"el negro" por lo visto juega en segunda y es de un equipo de Andalucia.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Oct 2016)

JMK dijo:


> No, no.
> 
> El que graba es el que está recibiendo la comida de cimbrel.
> 
> El negro, tal y como yo he entendido, es que HA COMPARTIDO el vídeo. Vídeo que le mandaría alguno de ellos, digo yo... ::::::



Lástima. Si hubiera sido el negro habría sido el culpable del _marrón_, tanto por grabar como por difundir sin consentimineto, y no hubiera habido huevos a meter mano, pues las relaciones son consentidas.


----------



## JMK (6 Oct 2016)

San Marco dijo:


> "el negro" por lo visto juega en segunda y es de un equipo de Andalucia.



Claro... y será amiguete de alguno de los dos. O de los dos. 

Lo típico, le mandas el vídeo al hamijo en plan "mira como nos lo montamos", el hamijo se ríe con las caras y lo comparte... y a partir de ahí pues ancha y vasta es la Internés... ::::::


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2016)

San Marco dijo:


> Portugal
> Jogadores do Eibar apanhados em vídeo sexual com prostituta - Espanha - Jornal Record
> .



Y los medios portugueses llamándola puta :XX:
No se han enterado que lo hace por vicio.


----------



## pacochino (6 Oct 2016)

la guarrilla denuncia a los jugadores del vidrio







El Larguero op Twitter: "La mujer que aparece en el vídeo de Enrich y Luna denuncia a los jugadores https://t.co/eLc495hOFx lo adelanta @RobertoRamajo"


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Oct 2016)

Medianoche dijo:


> Será debido al miedo insuperable al verse inmersa en una situación de superioridad física, numérica y de abandono; simple tolerancia pasiva.



Así es, instintivamente, sin ser ella misma, busca lo más parecido a un micrófono para radiar al mundo su sufrimiento. :: ::


----------



## HATE (6 Oct 2016)

¿Se sabe si ha habido doble penetración?


----------



## Segismunda (6 Oct 2016)

Bueno, poco a poco la gente irá aprendiendo que el "mira estos somos nosotros follando explícitamente, es muy gracioso, jiji, pero no se lo enseñes a nadie" *SIEMPRE SALE MAL*.


----------



## hartman (6 Oct 2016)

esos piercings en la nariz son el antimorbo


----------



## tododelreves (6 Oct 2016)

¿Por qué piden perdón exactamente?

Está prohibido follar en el País Vasco o que. A lo mejor uno de esos "valores del club" de los que hablan es el celibato, como los curas.


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2016)

tododelreves dijo:


> ¿Por qué piden perdón exactamente?
> 
> Está prohibido follar en el País Vasco o que. A lo mejor uno de esos "valores del club" de los que hablan es el celibato, como los curas.



Perdón al novio oficial de la chica.
Que le den un bono en tribuna por las molestias causadas e incluso un saque de honor cuando los visite el Barsa o el Madrid.


----------



## Joputa (6 Oct 2016)

Coño, que se ve claramente en el video. La tipa no quiere que la graben y no se conforman con hacerlo y van y lo comparten. Denuncia de libro. Y si no denuncia es gilipollas


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Oct 2016)

Todo lo que les pase a estos dos será poco.


Se graban teniendo sexo. Nada raro si piensas que nunca perderás el control del vídeo. 
Uno de ellos, en un summum intelectual, envía la grabación a una tercera persona. A tomar pol culo el control sobre el vídeo. Luego vendrán las tristezas.
En dicho vídeo la mujer dice claramente "No, eso no". Ya sólo con esto cualquier persona que tenga la licencia para ejercer la abogacía tiene caso. Y más como están las cosas.
En otro audio la persona que parece ser que ha enviado el vídeo dice que a él se la suda, que el no tiene pareja, pero que lo mismo que el video se esté viendo publicamente le puede meter en un problema con la mujer. ¿Y eso no lo sabías antes de grabar a una persona y difundir a un tercero un vídeo sin su, presunto, consentimiento? ¿De verdad que no te paraste a pensar ni un minuto si la difusión de ese vídeo podía hacer daño a alguien?

Al final este tipo de conductas son las que se utilizan para meter en el mismo saco a todos los hombres. Incluso a los que en la puta vida se nos ocurriría compartir un video de carácter sexual de alguien a un tercero. Pero claro, es que los hombres son todos unos malotes acosadores a los que hay que atar en corto porque si no se hace entonces, dada su naturaleza, desprecian por defecto a la mujer.

Lo dicho, todo lo que pueda pasar legalmente me parecerá bien.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Oct 2016)

Técnicamente, no es delito. Yo puedo grabar a alguien que interacciona conmigo yluego avisarle. No hay obligación de aviso previo. Lo que no se puede es grabar porque sí (a la calle o con cámaras fijas) o difundir el vídeo tras la negativa. De todas éstas acusaciones escapan, porque pueden decir que ya lo estaban radiando antes de que ella dijera que no. 

Ahora ponte a buscar, en el caso de que no cuele, al que lo difunde luego. Le pasó lo mismo a Olvido Hormigos, que no hay culpa por ser el primero en difundir y no aparecen los que lo filtran masivamente, porque privadamente no es delito compartir eso. 

Tan progretas que son para unos temas, y parecen querer resucitar el recato católico o musulmán. La presión mediática de la Brunete Emponderada va a ser brutal.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 14:49 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Perdón al novio oficial de la chica.
> Que le den un bono en tribuna por las molestias causadas e incluso un saque de honor cuando los visite el Barsa o el Madrid.



En tribuna no, que lo raya, mejor donde haya cielo abierto  

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 14:55 ----------




PLS--palasaca dijo:


> [*]En dicho vídeo la mujer dice claramente "No, eso no". Ya sólo con esto cualquier persona que tenga la licencia para ejercer la abogacía tiene caso. Y más como están las cosas.



Sr. Fiscal: "Grabaron algo más antes?"
Pichabravas: "Claro, grabamos mucho, y después dijo que no quería más grabación"
Sr. Fiscal: "Antes del acto avisó de que las cámaras y guachaps se apagaran"
Pichabravas: "No, no hubo aviso explícito ni implícito"
Sr. Fiscal: "¿Y después, siguieron grabando?"
Pichabravas: "Yo es que no la entendí muy bien, por el apantallamiento sonoro del miembro y además, el vídeo ya estaba camino de internet, en streaming".


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (6 Oct 2016)

Yo sigo sin saber si es puta o civil.

Seguire esperando...


----------



## Rubencillo (6 Oct 2016)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Yo sigo sin saber si es puta o civil.
> 
> Seguire esperando...



La duda esta es si es profesional o amateur.


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Oct 2016)

Culpa de Torbe jojojojojo

Huy es que me gusta comer pollas, pollas gordas y que se corran en mi boca jijijiji

Después me pillan en un video comiendo pollas gordas y denunsioooo violasioooon por mi vergonzita............. menuda sociedad de tarados y taradas han creado, a ver si revienta todo pronto y se extingue esta basura social.


----------



## skarface (6 Oct 2016)

Que les caiga una buena por subnormales. 
Hay que ser mierdas para hacerle eso a alguien con quien te lo has pasado bien, solo por chulear.

Es el sino de este pais de garrulos, donde lo que importa no es follar, sino dejar constancia de que has follado, fardar de que has mojado el churro.


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 Oct 2016)

El tal Sergi Enrich llama negro hijo de puta al que grabó el video,lo cual no sé cómo le sentará al susodicho, y desde luego le dejan a los pies de los caballos mediáticos. Y lo de "_ya sabes cómo somos los futbolistas_" es una frase de la España más rancia y cateta. Os podría contar la historia de un futbolista que conocí que casi llega a la élite, típico niño prodigio (entrevistado en varias ocasiones por el Butanito como gran promesa) que acaba colgando las botas porque todos, incluído su padre, le presionaban para que se comportase como un fantasmilla follador y a él no le iba nada ese rollo.
En fín, todos losers y horteras en esta historia.
REACCION DE SERGI ENRICH AL VER QUE SU VÍDEO A SIDO DIFUNDIDO!!! - YouTube


----------



## eltonelero (6 Oct 2016)

Igual el "no eso no" no se referia a que la grabaran en video sino a una tercera polla en camino. De todas forma mucho empeño no le puso la chica al parar, enseguida se fue a chupar de nuevo el polo..

Ya tienen defensa...


----------



## Palpatine (6 Oct 2016)

Pasad el link coño!


----------



## artemis (6 Oct 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo que no ha comentado nadie, que si mal no he entendido en el mensaje de voz, el que les estaba grabando un negro. El único negro que hay en el equipo es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces se puede acusar a la tia de racista, cuando dice eso no... se referia al negro... ienso:


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

RBP dijo:


> Pasad el link coño!



Yo llevo más de media hora buscándolo y ha desaparecido de la faz de internec.


----------



## Palpatine (6 Oct 2016)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Yo llevo más de media hora buscándolo y ha desaparecido de la faz de internec.



Con el móvil no es plan pero alguien lo abra subido a pornhub xhamster o xvideos


----------



## HATE (6 Oct 2016)

RBP dijo:


> Pasad el link coño!



Sale a la luz un vídeo porno protagonizado por dos jugadores de la Liga


----------



## artemis (6 Oct 2016)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Yo llevo más de media hora buscándolo y ha desaparecido de la faz de internec.



busca mejor la dignidad que la perdiste hace mucho tiempo


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (6 Oct 2016)

Sale a la luz un vídeo porno protagonizado por dos jugadores de la Liga


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (6 Oct 2016)

Ya sabéis niños, si algún día os queréis grabar haciendo cochinadas.... mejor en VHS, que es más difícil de propagar.


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

RBP dijo:


> Con el móvil no es plan pero alguien lo abra subido a pornhub xhamster o xvideos



El link de HATE rula.


----------



## DONK (6 Oct 2016)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El tal Sergi Enrich llama negro hijo de puta al que grabó el video,lo cual no sé cómo le sentará al susodicho, y desde luego le dejan a los pies de los caballos mediáticos. Y lo de "_ya sabes cómo somos los futbolistas_" es una frase de la España más rancia y cateta. Os podría contar la historia de un futbolista que conocí que casi llega a la élite, típico niño prodigio (entrevistado en varias ocasiones por el Butanito como gran promesa) que acaba colgando las botas porque todos, incluído su padre, le presionaban para que se comportase como un fantasmilla follador y a él no le iba nada ese rollo.
> En fín, todos losers y horteras en esta historia.
> REACCION DE SERGI ENRICH AL VER QUE SU VÍDEO A SIDO DIFUNDIDO!!! - YouTube



Para mi el video lo esta grabando Luna,el tio que esta recibiendo la mamada.Lo del negro debe ser que lo enviaron a un grupo y el negro lo filtro,eso es lo que yo entiendo.

Lo de los futbolistas ya sabes como somos yo lo entiendo mas bien a "como somos futbolistas esta nos va a intentar joder para hacerse famosa".
Esta tia se va a sacar mas pasta por comerle la polla a dos don nadies en un 1 año que una estudiante aplicada con dos carreras en toda su puta vida.Luego nos quejamos de que son todas unas putas pero es que hoyga,al final no ser puta va a ser considerado un retraso mental,asi es como las educan.


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

Que GRANDISIMOS los portugueses llamando a las cosas por su nombre!


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (6 Oct 2016)

Ya le he mandado una petición de amistad al feisbuc.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2016)

Menudos putos cutres de mierda

Follan con los calcetines puestos....

Canis del carajo......


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Oct 2016)

Y en Forobetazos sacando la cara por la zorra esta, estamos arreglados con tanto maricón ::

Por cierto, cuando hicieron el trio la tipa tenía novio ::


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

artemis dijo:


> busca mejor la dignidad que la perdiste hace mucho tiempo



Mira quién lo dice, el que no traga medio foro :XX:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Oct 2016)

Este debe ser el cornudo, digo el novio:


----------



## Inkalus (6 Oct 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Y en Forobetazos sacando la cara por la zorra esta, estamos arreglados con tanto maricón ::
> 
> Por cierto, cuando hicieron el trio la tipa tenía novio ::



Tipico del huelebragas español.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Oct 2016)

Tatus+pirsin=puuuuta


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Este debe ser el cornudo, digo el novio:



Se le da un aire


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Oct 2016)

Joputa dijo:


> La tía dice no a que la graben, claramente. Yo les denunciaba por grabar sin consentimiento y difundirlo. Y que se jodan por gilipollas.



Tienes razón, la subnormalidad tamnién tiene un límite.
Al que lo pasa le debería caer un puro.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (6 Oct 2016)

News: Los acaban de apartar del equipo.

Apuesto 50 us dollars a que les rescinden el contrato.


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

oeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoe


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (6 Oct 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Este debe ser el cornudo, digo el novio:



Creo que es ander sistiaga rubio, el brother.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Oct 2016)

No homo: 







Putas y maricones juntos a los leones.


----------



## Godfather (6 Oct 2016)

La mujer que aparece en el vídeo sexual de Sergi Enrich y Luna denuncia a los dos jugadores del Eibar - AS.com




La mujer que aparece en el vídeo sexual de Sergi Enrich y Luna denuncia a los dos jugadores del Eibar


Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna protagonistas de un video sexual, escándalo en redes sociales 

Pepe Villoslada

Los responsables de la difusión del vídeo se exponen a una pena de cárcel de tres meses a un año, según la última reforma del Código Penal.


Mikel Baena Salado Actualizado a las: 6 octubre 2016 16:01h CEST 


La difusión de un vídeo de contenido sexual en el que aparecen los jugadores del Eibar Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna junto con una joven ha desatado una tormenta en todo el país. El entrenamiento de esta mañana del equipo armero ha estado envuelto en una expectación mediática poco habitual. La joven ha presentado ante la Ertzaintza una denuncia contra los dos jugadores, por el daño a su imagen que ha producido la difusión del vídeo sin su consentimiento.

El video sexual de Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna

Éste se habría grabado hace un año y los dos futbolistas del Eibar ya pidieron ayer perdón por su difusión. “Lamentamos que la difusión de este vídeo pueda dañar nuestra imagen pero especialmente la del club”, esgrimieron en una nota. El club no tiene previsto emitir ningún comunicado ni pronunciarse de ninguna manera sobre esta cuestión. Además, Mendilibar ha decidido no convocar a ambos para el amistoso de esta tarde en Lerma, para apartarles del ruido mediático, aunque no están fuera del equipo.

Es delito difundir imágenes de carácter íntimo

Hasta el 1 de julio de 2015 no era delito difundir imágenes (fotos o grabaciones audiovisuales) de carácter íntimo, si se había accedido a ellas lícitamente; es decir, si se habían captado con el consentimiento de la otra persona o si ésta las había dado voluntariamente. Por lo que sólo podía haber delito de “revelación de secreto”, si se había producido con anterioridad un delito de “descubrimiento de secreto”.

Ésta fue la razón por la que no se condenó penalmente a nadie en el famoso caso del vídeo sexual de Olvido Hormigos puesto que ella lo había grabado y enviado voluntariamente (no entramos aquí en si el caso se debió haber planteado por otro tipo penal, como un delito contra la integridad moral, o por la vía de la protección civil del derecho al honor, la intimidad personal y familiar y la propia imagen). Pero en la última reforma del Código Penal se introdujo un nuevo apartado (197.7) por el que será castigado con una pena de prisión de tres meses a un año el que, sin autorización de la persona afectada, difunda, revele o ceda a terceros imágenes o grabaciones audiovisuales de aquélla, que hubiera obtenido con su anuencia, cuando la divulgación menoscabe gravemente su intimidad personal.


----------



## cujo (6 Oct 2016)

A la carcel con ellos.
No se q han hecho distinto d los cinco de san Fermines.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 16:39 ----------

Mallorquines .....en esa isla hay mucho vicio, y a estos no les han explicado q las vascas en su casa no son ni una décima parte de guarras de lo q son cuando visitan la isla.


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Oct 2016)

cujo dijo:


> A la carcel con ellos.
> No se q han hecho distinto d los cinco de san Fermines.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 16:39 ----------
> ...





Todo hombre blanco y heterosexual a la carcel, basta ya de inyustisia ::


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

Leed los comentarios de El Mundo que son descojonantes jajajajajajajajajaa
YA estan pidiendo el fusilamiento!


----------



## cujo (6 Oct 2016)

Os voy a contar una cosa para q aprendáis.
Estas cosas se graban con el móvil de ella. SIEMPRE.
Luego antes o después , ella te va a enviar las fotos o los vídeos en los q crea ella q sale mejor. Siempre lo hacen , las tías son así.
Una vez en tu móvil , recibido de la protagonista, ya no hay denuncia q valga.

A partir de aquí entra la cantidad de neuronas de cada uno y de la autoestima y saber disfrutar de los secretos de cada uno sin tener q mostrárselos a los demás.

ala, ya habéis tenido el brinconsejo de hoy.


----------



## Pirro (6 Oct 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pétame el coño y córrete en mi boca. Pero no grabes.
> 
> 'Eso no' (que luego se enteran de que soy una guarra)



A la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres les gusta que les peten el coño y se corran en su boca. Lo llaman sexo y es algo totalmente natural. Y que yo sepa la gente tiene tanto derecho a no ser grabada mientras folla como lo tienen a no ser grabados mientras se duchan o cagan, intimidad lo llaman.


----------



## Sibarita (6 Oct 2016)

cujo dijo:


> Os voy a contar una cosa para q aprendáis.
> Estas cosas se graban con el móvil de ella. SIEMPRE.
> Luego antes o después , ella te va a enviar las fotos o los vídeos en los q crea ella q sale mejor. Siempre lo hacen , las tías son así.
> Una vez en tu móvil , recibido de la protagonista, ya no hay denuncia q valga.
> ...



El brinconsejo es no grabarse jamás y asegurarse que no te graban. Eso SIEMPRE sale mal y siempre será el objeto perfecto para venganzas o chantaje. A follar como toda la vida se ha hecho si te gusta verte, delante de un puto espejo.


----------



## kerberos (6 Oct 2016)

Yo no creo q la difusión de este video menoscabe la intimidad de la protagonista, simplemente pone de manifiesto su naturaleza. No hay nada de malo

Enviado desde mi LG-P875 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Oct 2016)

Es increible la fascinación que despiertan en las mujeres los jugadores de fútbol. Hasta unos jugadores mindunguis del Eibar las ponen a cien.

Por lo demás, lo único bueno de esto es que el novio se ha enterado de cómo las gasta su (supongo) exnena.


----------



## kikoseis (6 Oct 2016)

Lo que van a comer los gusanos, que lo disfruten los humanos.


----------



## Anónimo222 (6 Oct 2016)

La tía ya los ha denunciado.

La mujer que aparece en el vídeo sexual de los jugadores del Eibar denuncia a ambos | Pais Vasco Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (6 Oct 2016)

El novio de esa mujer acaba de comprender el significado de la ancestral frase que todo hombre conoce desde el principio de los tiempos: TODAS PUTAS


----------



## McNulty (6 Oct 2016)

Con lo puritanos que son los vascos, se van a enterar.

Los gayers con denuncia viogen y fuera del equipo. Y la chica con la vida destrozada ya para los restos. Y esperemos que pueda soportar su mochila emocional para no suicidarse.

Yo creo que esto hace mucho daño a las mujeres en general. Y a la mujer española en particular.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Oct 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Con lo puritanos que son los vascos, se van a enterar.
> 
> Los gayers con denuncia viogen y fuera del equipo. *Y la chica con la vida destrozada ya para los restos. Y esperemos que pueda soportar su mochila emocional para no suicidarse.*
> 
> Yo creo que esto hace mucho daño a las mujeres en general. Y a la mujer española en particular.


----------



## JMK (6 Oct 2016)

seacock dijo:


>



Hostia.

Vaya tela la camiseta que lleva puesta. ::::


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2016)

La tipa puede subir tarifas con esta públicidad gratis .


----------



## Pojo Micón (6 Oct 2016)

Vamos, resumiendo.

Guarra con novio se folla a 3 futbolistas por pura gula sesual, la graban y la victima es ella. Y el novio ya, tal.


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

Pojo Micón dijo:


> Vamos, resumiendo.
> 
> Guarra con novio se folla a 3 futbolistas por pura gula sesual, la graban y la victima es ella. Y el novio ya, tal.



A dos futbolistas, hay un error en el titular. Como escuché por la radio "trío" y "Eibar"... ¿Quién iba a imaginar que habría una tía?


----------



## Segismunda (6 Oct 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Con lo puritanos que son los vascos, se van a enterar.
> 
> Los gayers con denuncia viogen y fuera del equipo. Y la chica con la vida destrozada ya para los restos. Y esperemos que pueda soportar su mochila emocional para no suicidarse.
> 
> Yo creo que esto hace mucho daño a las mujeres en general. Y a la mujer española en particular.




Puritanos y todo lo contrario, es una sociedad extrema. Tampoco creo que sea para tanto, en unos años todos empoderados y casados. Como debe ser, primero botar y rebotar, luego sentar la cabeza.

Así se lleva haciendo muchos años, pero ahora la gente tiene que grabar hasta los pedos que se tira.


----------



## nominefi (6 Oct 2016)

aqui este lumbreras del SorosDay,el Pais vamos, hablando de cosificación de la mujer y tal. 

Sergi Enrich: Ofrenda a la tribu | Deportes | EL PAÍS


----------



## Limón (6 Oct 2016)

jojojo lo estoy gozando.
No nos queda nada por ver..


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Oct 2016)

Van a enterrar a estos subnormales y con razón.


----------



## mmm (6 Oct 2016)

El de atrás con cara ahí de darlo todo jajajaja


----------



## allan smithee (6 Oct 2016)

No sé si se ha puesto ya, pero el twit premonitorio es la caña.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> A la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres les gusta que les peten el coño y se corran en su boca. Lo llaman sexo y es algo totalmente natural. Y que yo sepa la gente tiene tanto derecho a no ser grabada mientras folla como lo tienen a no ser grabados mientras se duchan o cagan, intimidad lo llaman.



Bien dicho. Los afortunados/as que tienen ocasión de participar en tríos por consentimiento pleno de los tres participantes deberían acordar de antemano no grabar ni hacer fotos de ningún tipo, leches.
¿No les vale con recordar esas vivencias en el futuro tras grabarlas en el disco duro que llevamos en el cerebro?


----------



## Clavisto (6 Oct 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bien dicho. Los afortunados/as que tienen ocasión de participar en tríos deberían acordar de antemano no grabar ni hacer fotos de ningún tipo, leches.
> ¿No les vale con recordar esas vivencias en el futuro *tras grabarlas en el disco duro que llevamos en el cerebro?*



Nuestro disco duro lo compraron en el chino.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Oct 2016)

A mí me parece muy interesante el caso por el tema del fútbol.

1. ¿Por qué se ha hecho viral? 
Pues únicamente porque dos de los que salen ahí son jugadores de un equipo de fútbol de primera división. 

Pero ojo, un equipo de los más pobres de primera con jugadores que no se les puede llamar "estrellas" sino más bien currantes.

O sea, ni famosos de la hostia, ni grandes políticos, ni popularísimos actores, ni Bisbal ni Bustamante... Tela con el poder del fútbol, es increible.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Oct 2016)

Jajajajajajjajajajajajaja......

El vídeo es MUY bueno... Qué hartón de reír ¡¡¡¡...

No es para tanto, hombre...

Yo soy el Presidente del Eibar y en la próxima jornada obligo a que estos dos sean titulares y haga el saque de honor la pava succionadora .....¡¡¡

Jajajajaja... buenísimo todo el vídeo... jajajajjajajaj...


----------



## JimTonic (6 Oct 2016)

Pues ellos declararan en el juicio que aunque dijero que no, parad la grabación, ellos no oyeron nada y que ella no se opuso en ningun momento a una practica


es decir, una cosa es decir, "No, he dicho que no parad...." y paras y te vas de la habitación hasta que no te den el video


y otra cosa es decir "No , paradd.... bueno anda ahora yo encima, y tu me lo metes por detrás" y seguir follando 4 horas mas y luego ir a desayunar con ellos



Son dos cosas muy diferentes bajo mi punto de vista, así que tampoco lo veo claro que gane la mujer


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

Hay que admitir que la chavala pega unos buenos mamazos, no se corta en meterse medio troncho a la boca.

¿Se dejará por el culo? :baba:


----------



## hartman (6 Oct 2016)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Hay que admitir que la chavala pega unos buenos mamazos, no se corta en meterse medio troncho a la boca.
> 
> ¿Se dejará por el culo? :baba:



por ahi estab su facebook seria chanante preguntarle si ha hecho caca hoy?


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Oct 2016)

Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: su foto más íntima


Aqui huele a homo.


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

hartman dijo:


> por ahi estab su facebook seria chanante preguntarle si ha hecho caca hoy?



:XX::XX::XX: sería muy loleante hamijo Hartman, aunque con la filtración lo más seguro es que se haya escagurrizao entera al enterarse :XX:


----------



## Malvender (6 Oct 2016)

Qué barbaridad... cuánto aceite pierden estos dos :

Otra pobre chica ingenua, indefensa....ella no quería.....vamos otra víctima del heteropatriarcado......bueno en este caso del homopatriarcado::


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2016)

Más que homo, yo lo llamaría 'bromance'.

Respecto a la tipa, creo que ha hecho bien en denunciar. Pero eso no quita que sea una auténtica zorra, porque teniendo pareja, se pone a hacer un trio y encima con dos hombres. Una polla no... dos.

Es más... ¿será la primera vez que lo hace? Lo dudo mucho. Porque una mujer que es 'casta y pura' puede tener un desliz. Puede pasar, pero que ese desliz sea con dos pollas... Mira que me cuesta creerlo.

Al novio le dolerá, pero se ha librado de una zorra y a largo plazo saldrá ganando. 

Esta tipa ahora puede salir ganando (Corto plazo), pero probablemente le espere una vida de infelicidad cuando los años no perdonen. ¿Vosotros saldriáis con una tipa que estando 'en pareja' se puso a hacer un trio con otros dos?


----------



## Manoliko (6 Oct 2016)

¿Le está dando por culo o no? Al principio pensaba que se estaba masturbando con las tetas de la tía pero no, imposible, se puede apreciar que las tetas están más arriba y además las tiene pequeñas.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Oct 2016)

Por un año no entras en la cárcel. Y la multa la pagas haciendo bolos morbosos por los platós siguiendo el guión que te marque tu representante audiovisual. 

Es un win-win mientras no reincidas, que entonces mamas cárcel, uf, quería decir, "te llevan a la cárcel". 

A la chica también le darán lo suyo, esta vez monetariamente. Este trio se lo ha pasado bien y se lo llevará calentito.


----------



## Praise_KEK (6 Oct 2016)

"Eso no, para" 
+
"Sigue,sigue"
+
superioridad numérica


¿Con eso no se puede aplicar la doctrina sanfermines? :rolleye:


----------



## Medianoche (6 Oct 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Pero ojo, un equipo de los más pobres de primera con jugadores que no se les puede llamar "estrellas" sino más bien currantes.
> 
> O sea, ni famosos de la hostia, ni grandes políticos, ni popularísimos actores, ni Bisbal ni Bustamante... Tela con el poder del fútbol, es increible.



A ver, que si una ciudad tiene al equipo en 2ªB y ese día están de cena, bar al que entrén, bar en el que van a tener a todas las tías pidiendo fotos y rondándoles. 

Basta con que reconozcan a uno y hagan la asociación con los otros, y de que con que ahí se mueve pasta.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Michael_Knight (6 Oct 2016)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Don nadies follandose a un puta.



No se podría explicar mejor y con menos palabras.


----------



## JMK (6 Oct 2016)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Le está dando por culo o no? Al principio pensaba que se estaba masturbando con las tetas de la tía pero no, imposible, se puede apreciar que las tetas están más arriba y además las tiene pequeñas.



Hombre, no sé por qué agujero será... pero es a ella a la que le está metiendo el chocolomo. ::::


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Oct 2016)

No hay foto del novio?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (6 Oct 2016)

Pobre chica, que putada le han hecho


----------



## McNulty (6 Oct 2016)

Es verdad que tiene novio, o simplemente lo estáis suponiendo?


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Más que homo, yo lo llamaría 'bromance'.
> 
> Respecto a la tipa, creo que ha hecho bien en denunciar. Pero eso no quita que sea una auténtica zorra, porque teniendo pareja, se pone a hacer un trio y encima con dos hombres. Una polla no... dos.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo era una pareja "abierta a nuevas experiencias" y mientras él se iba de lumis o tiraba de la agenda de las follamigas, ella se iba a hacer tríos con futbolistas y otros famosetes. ¡Hay gente para todo!


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Es verdad que tiene novio, o simplemente lo estáis suponiendo?



No tenía cuando grabó el video dicen en FC.

Lo cual no la exime de ser puta ni un 0.00001 % :XX:


----------



## hartman (6 Oct 2016)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: su foto más íntima
> 
> 
> Aqui huele a homo.



qualicion e inone parueban este comentario


----------



## Don Bocadillon (6 Oct 2016)

Y el vídeo, lo vi esta mañana pero no me funcionan los enlaces.

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2016)

cujo dijo:


> Os voy a contar una cosa para q aprendáis.
> Estas cosas se graban con el móvil de ella. SIEMPRE.
> Luego antes o después , ella te va a enviar las fotos o los vídeos en los q crea ella q sale mejor. Siempre lo hacen , las tías son así.
> Una vez en tu móvil , recibido de la protagonista, ya no hay denuncia q valga.
> ...



El briconsejo se va a la mierda con la reforma del codigo penal.

Aunque no estuviese penalizado hace falta ser muy gañan para difundir algo asi. Es joder a la muxaxa gratuitamente. Esas cosas se hacen en base a una confianza.


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2016)

Los tríos H-M-H siempre me han parecido sospechosos. ienso:


----------



## Don Bocadillon (6 Oct 2016)

Sí, no es lo mismo un trío con 2 tías que 2 rabos cercanos. Esos ya se habían arrejuntado las cucas.

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S


----------



## Praise_KEK (6 Oct 2016)

Sibarita dijo:


> El brinconsejo es no grabarse jamás y asegurarse que no te graban. Eso SIEMPRE sale mal y siempre será el objeto perfecto para venganzas o chantaje. A follar como toda la vida se ha hecho si te gusta verte, delante de un puto espejo.


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Los tríos H-M-H siempre me han parecido sospechosos. ienso:



Pues como ya dije, el 95% de los trios tienen esa composición.


----------



## Ghost hunter (6 Oct 2016)

Pobre mujer humillada por el heteropatriarcado, ya no dan abasto con una polla que necesitan la polla del novio y otras dos de refuerzo :XX:







El momento de:

Para, no, para......

Y el vicioso: Sigue sigue 

Y ella venga a succionar con más ganas :XX:


----------



## Ignatius (6 Oct 2016)

Dzerzhinski dijo:


> Si que tenia novio.No se si el mismo que ahora, ya que el video es de hace casi 1 año.Pero el novio actual(el de la foto) la ha dejado.



Pues normal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2016)

Dzerzhinski dijo:


> Si que tenia novio.No se si el mismo que ahora, ya que el video es de hace casi 1 año.Pero el novio actual(el de la foto) la ha dejado.



Lógico. Estas tipas solo sirven para follártelas, jamás para tomártelas en serio.


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Oct 2016)

Sólo L*L nos juzgará.


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2016)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Le está dando por culo o no? Al principio pensaba que se estaba masturbando con las tetas de la tía pero no, imposible, se puede apreciar que las tetas están más arriba y además las tiene pequeñas.



Pues si era por atrás, con las ganas que empujaba el deportista de élite se lo.habrá dejado como.un bostezo.


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Oct 2016)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 71821
> 
> 
> Sólo L*L nos juzgará.



:XX::XX::XX::XX: MWAHAHAHAHAHAAA AY QUE ME LOL, GRANDE, HAMIJO POLIRISITAS

Habría estado genial que en el trío hubieran azadones, y después de follar unas raciones de tortillitas de camarones y media arroba de manzanilla.

Luego al reñidero a beber copazos y desfasar.


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Oct 2016)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: MWAHAHAHAHAHAAA AY QUE ME LOL, GRANDE, HAMIJO POLIRISITAS
> 
> Habría estado genial que en el trío hubieran azadones, y después de follar unas raciones de tortillitas de camarones y media arroba de manzanilla.
> 
> Luego al reñidero a beber copazos y desfasar.



Sin olvidar el zapato de rigor.

Sólo L*L nos juzgará.


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2016)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> 4chan es tu hamijo, hamijo Digitvs:
> 
> eibar on Vimeo
> 
> ...



Ya han chapado el vídeo *M*e *P*arece bien.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Oct 2016)

Los denuncia por difundir el video no por lo que están haciendo los tres de forma consentida por ella.


----------



## ferro a fondo (6 Oct 2016)

Y la tía, seguro que al (ex)novio, no le chupaba la poll.a ni a tiros, porque ella "no era de esas", 

...y en el vidrio cerrándose los agujeros del gusto con carne, que cosas pasan oyja ::


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Oct 2016)

Buster dijo:


> Analicemos el título del hilo...
> 
> *Tres* jugadores del EIBAR la lían compartiendo el vídeo en el que se follan a una gachí.
> 
> ...



Hay un tercero, identificado en un audio como "el puto negro" , al cual se le atribuye la difusión del video


----------



## Joputa (7 Oct 2016)

Primero lo han compartido ellos con el negro o con San Pedro. Como ya se ha dicho, cuando sale de SUS MÓVILES puede pasar que cuando haces pop ya no hay stop... ::


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Oct 2016)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Y la tía, seguro que al (ex)novio, no le chupaba la poll.a ni a tiros, porque ella "no era de esas",
> 
> ...y en el vidrio cerrándose los agujeros del gusto con carne, que cosas pasan oyja ::









Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2016)

Diferencia para ilustrar el debate:

Puta: se lo hace con todos
Hija de puta: se lo hace con todos menos contigo.

Qué pensará de ella ese exnovio al que no se la chupó en año y medio de relación?

---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 00:40 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> Hay un tercero, identificado en un audio como "el puto negro" , al cual se le atribuye la difusión del video



Ya ves tú, a veces te vas a beber un vaso de agua en mitad de un polvo pa coger fuerzas mientras te dan el relevo y te libras de una buena!!! Nunca sabes cómo acertar.

Seguro que en el momento le jodió que al volver de la cocina le hubiesen quitado el sitio.


----------



## Cacaceitero (7 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya han chapado el vídeo *M*e *P*arece bien.



Twitter


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2016)

Oye, el que graba es un figura, se nota que está en forma! no aguanto yo en cuclillas así ni aunque sea para que me la chupen.

Y por cierto, nota mental: otro minipunto para no hacerse tatuajes. Te quedas sin margen para decir que es uno que se te parece, pero no eres tú.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Oct 2016)

Al parecer le han petado el Face de solicitudes y no puedo enviarle la mía. :XX:







Quería felicitarla por su partidazo.


----------



## kukaña (7 Oct 2016)

pues si que le ha sentado mal el empate al madrid, ferraz style.....dicen que el video es de hace un año


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (7 Oct 2016)

Joder, putas, maricones y retrasaditos.

Que historia para una peli de Almodovar

Yo siempre he sospechado que en los trios H_M_H hay mucho maricón metido. Aquí ya no es sospecha es ciencia cierta.

Y que manía con grabarse y después difundir el video entre los amigotes, hay que ser totalmente retrasado.


----------



## artemis (7 Oct 2016)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Joder, putas, maricones y retrasaditos.
> 
> Que historia para una peli de Almodovar
> 
> ...



En cambio con los de tu equipo (Neymar, el enano hormonado, Mascherano, Rosell ect se podria grabar el remake de Berlanga...


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Oct 2016)

Ojo, que la Ley Hormigos es de menos de hace un año. 

El marrón sería para el marrón (el famoso "hijoputa de negro") y no para los pichabrava, porque le dieron la grabación al negro cuando eso aún no era delito.


----------



## invitado (7 Oct 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> Ojo, que la Ley Hormigos es de menos de hace un año.
> 
> El marrón sería para el marrón (el famoso "hijoputa de negro") y no para los pichabrava, porque le dieron la grabación al negro cuando eso aún no era delito.



Es que de eso no se habla. Eso fue hace una año. LA ley hormigos es de Julio de 2015. Según cuando sucediese y/o se pasase puede que no sean responsables.


----------



## Limón (7 Oct 2016)

El culpable es el negroide, a ver que dicen las feminazis jajajajajajajajjajaja
Estoy entusiasmado con este caso.


----------



## Almeida (7 Oct 2016)

Limón dijo:


> El culpable es el negroide, a ver que dicen las feminazis jajajajajajajajjajaja
> Estoy entusiasmado con este caso.



Dirán esto: El negro se ha contagiado por vivir en una sociedad machista, retrógrada y heteropatriarcal. Es una víctima 8:


----------



## Medianoche (7 Oct 2016)

Limón dijo:


> El culpable es el negroide, a ver que dicen las feminazis jajajajajajajajjajaja
> Estoy entusiasmado con este caso.



Si la culpa de la matanza de Orlando fue del heteropatriarcado, ¿de verdad cree que se van a complicar mucho en añadirle esto a la lista?


----------



## Limón (7 Oct 2016)

Esto va a acabar jenarizado para mi gran descojono y satisfaccion.
Cuando no se trata de eso, sino de derecho al honor.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Oct 2016)

En la radio ayer ululalaban la sirenas de los comandos feminazis. Agresión contra la mujer y punto, soportando los pollazos como una campeona


----------



## sir_perdido (7 Oct 2016)

JimTonic dijo:


> Pues ellos declararan en el juicio que aunque dijero que no, parad la grabación, ellos no oyeron nada y que ella no se opuso en ningun momento a una practica
> 
> 
> es decir, una cosa es decir, "No, he dicho que no parad...." y paras y te vas de la habitación hasta que no te den el video
> ...




Consentir la grabación no implica consentir la difusión :

Ahí es donde esta el tema


----------



## ELGranaino (7 Oct 2016)

Menudos mongoles los futbolistas y ellas TDP!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (7 Oct 2016)

Qué denigrante todo :ouch::ouch:


----------



## fieraverde (7 Oct 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Qué denigrante todo :ouch::ouch:



Coincido contigo elena , yo estoy superdecepcionado con antonio luna , confié en el , y ahora tengo un defensa menos en mi equipo del comunio.

A la carcel hijoputa!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya han chapado el vídeo *M*e *P*arece bien.





Veinte euros o invitación de forocoches.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2016)

Chispeante dijo:


> *En la radio ayer ululalaban la sirenas de los comandos feminazis. Agresión contra la mujer y punto, soportando los pollazos como una campeona*



Las feminazis está claro que van a aprovechar que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para montar uno de sus numeritos, les va más pasta y más subvenciones estatales en ello. Así que a berrear como crías de teta que es un ataque machista contra una mujer indefensa y coartada cuando es un supuesto ataque contra la intimidad una persona por grabarla sin su consentimiento.

Y la tía hace bien en denunciarlos, que si una es puta en su intimidad es su problema allá cada cual con su cuerpo mientras no moleste a los demás. A ver si le saca bien la pasta al par de gañanes y me descojono un rato.

Saludos.


----------



## jurbu (7 Oct 2016)

Limón dijo:


> Esto va a acabar jenarizado para mi gran descojono y satisfaccion.
> Cuando no se trata de eso, sino de *derecho al honor*.



Si soy un asesino no se puede publicar el video del asesinato puesto que va contra mi derecho al honor?... o he perdido mi honor al cometer el asesinato
¿El honor de quién?... los chicos no tienen honor.

Flaco favor se hace al feminismo y la supuesta "igualdad de género" si solamente se protege el honor de las chicas... implica que ellas se pueden comportar como los hombres siempre que no se sepa... pero que ni ellas se consideran iguales.


----------



## Limón (7 Oct 2016)

Es que lo logico seria que los tres afectados denunciaran al negro que ha publicado el video.
Pero vivimos en una coñocracia, la republica de hispanistan.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Oct 2016)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Pero la tía es puta o civil?





Es puta, y su coño lo disfruta, no civil, que se la folla un mandril.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Oct 2016)

Limón dijo:


> Es que lo logico seria que los tres afectados denunciaran al negro que ha publicado el video.
> Pero vivimos en una coñocracia, la republica de hispanistan.



Feminazismos a parte, no me importa reconocer que si alguien no quiere ser grabado,sea puta o monja de clausura, no se le graba y punto. Y si alguien no da su consentimiento para difundir su golferio por todo el planeta, hacerlo no puede salir gratis. Otra cosa es asumir la responsabilidad de cada uno y saber quién es el responsable final de que toda España este al tanto del trío en cuestión. El moreno debe ir en el pack con los dos enamorados. La chica participó, pero no lo hacía por amor.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (7 Oct 2016)

Mucho feminismo y tal pero hoy dias hay mas putas profesionales y amateur que nunca en la historia de este pais.


----------



## --- (7 Oct 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Mucho feminismo y tal pero hoy dias hay mas putas profesionales y amateur que nunca en la historia de este pais.



el problema es, como en toda profesion, el intrusismo y/o pirateria!!!


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Oct 2016)

arguimaño dijo:


> el problema es, como en toda profesion, el intrusismo y/o pirateria!!!



Que abran un Colegio Profesional de Putas, ya veréis como así sí interesa su regulación.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (7 Oct 2016)

Digan lo que digan, follarse a dos o tres tíos a la vez es una fantasía sexual de casi todas las hembras sexualmente activas y en edad fértil.

Que las graben en vídeo y que el video vaya rulando por to internet... bueno, eso ya no.


----------



## Gorroto (7 Oct 2016)

Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> Digan lo que digan, follarse a dos o tres tíos a la vez es una fantasía sexual de casi todas las hembras sexualmente activas y en edad fértil.
> 
> Que las graben en vídeo y que el video vaya rulando por to internet... bueno, eso ya no.



Pues sino lo hacen con esas edades, no lo haran nunca.

Lo de grabarlo y que se distingan caras pues es de bastante retarded, la verdad. Muchas luces no parecen tener esos chavales, y por el careto del que empujaba parece que no se ha visto en otra como esa y le ha tocado la loteria.

Bastante deprimente la verdad, la chavala deberia haber elegido mejores compañeros sexuales que esos dos mongolos que necesitan grabarlo y que se les vea bien para fardar delante de los amigotes sin tener en cuenta cuestiones basicas como la discreción y el respeto a la vida privada de los que participan en historias así.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Oct 2016)

Tenia que haberse follado a toquero que es una eminencia en esa comunidad autonoma , no a esos dos mequetrefes que no les conoce ni dios.


----------



## MisterWhite (7 Oct 2016)

Bueno, algun enlace pa ver el video o que?


----------



## JoeFrazier (7 Oct 2016)

Pobre chica


----------



## Esternocleidomastorbeideo (7 Oct 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Bueno, algun enlace pa ver el video o que?



Xvideos. Pones jugador del Eibar, o Eibar, o algo así, y te sale de los primeros.
O mejor pregúntale a uno de tus 50 multis.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Bueno, algun enlace pa ver el video o que?



Aparte de nini eres subnormal, ya lo sabía y tal pero aún me sorprende confirmarlo a diario.


----------



## MisterWhite (7 Oct 2016)

Joder 17 segundos y casi no se ve na. Que fraude.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Oct 2016)

fieraverde dijo:


> Coincido contigo elena , yo estoy superdecepcionado con antonio luna , confié en el , y ahora tengo un defensa menos en mi equipo del comunio.



Jajaja yo acabo de comprar al suplente de Enrich a ver si cuela.


----------



## jesus88 (7 Oct 2016)

por lo menos los jugadores del eibar deberian regalar unas entradas al cornudo, agradeciendo la deferencia de prestarles la guarra de su novia.


----------



## vacutator (7 Oct 2016)

Me imagino a la tipa diciéndole a su novio:

Mi amor, no es lo que parece ..


----------



## ElMatareyes (7 Oct 2016)

Porque la guarrilla es denominada "la chica" ..."la mujer" e incluso ya he leido "la victima"? Y no por su nombre completo?
Es lo que yo me pregunto, ya que ningun medio se corta en dar santo y seña de los jugadores, pero de la que tenia una polla en la boca, de un tipo que le apoya el culo en el pecho, mientras otro la folla con una caña bestial....no se da NI LAS INICIALES.
QUE YA ESTA COMPLETAMENTE IDENTIFICADA, MEDIOS DE difusión feminazis....espero que no encuentre marido EN LA PUTA VIDA.
Yo pa mi no la querria vamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Oct 2016)

vacutator dijo:


> Me imagino a la tipa diciéndole a su novio:
> 
> Mi amor, no es lo que parece ..



O "me drogaron", o "me convencieron para que hiciera cosas malas pero tú sabes que yo no quería",...


----------



## Malvender (7 Oct 2016)

A todo esto el padre de la tragasables debe estar muy contento...
Me imagino a los compañeros de trabajo dándole una palmadita en la espalda de ánimo y tal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Oct 2016)

El_Matareyes dijo:


> Porque la guarrilla es denominada "la chica" ..."la mujer" e incluso ya he leido "la victima"? Y no por su nombre completo?
> Es lo que yo me pregunto, ya que ningun medio se corta en dar santo y seña de los jugadores, pero de la que tenia una polla en la boca, de un tipo que le apoya el culo en el pecho, mientras otro la folla con una caña bestial....no se da NI LAS INICIALES.
> QUE YA ESTA COMPLETAMENTE IDENTIFICADA, MEDIOS DE difusión feminazis....espero que no encuentre marido EN LA PUTA VIDA.
> Yo pa mi no la querria vamos.



Muy tonto tiene que ser quien se líe con semejante infraser. Lo lamentable es que esta chica representa a la mujer española actual.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 23:55 ----------




Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> Digan lo que digan, follarse a dos o tres tíos a la vez es una fantasía sexual de casi todas las hembras sexualmente activas y en edad fértil.
> 
> Que las graben en vídeo y que el video vaya rulando por to internet... bueno, eso ya no.



Se te ha olvidado decir que por supuesto deben ser alphalphas.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (7 Oct 2016)

upcd dijo:


> O "me drogaron", o "me convencieron para que hiciera cosas malas pero tú sabes que yo no quería",...



fue sido burrun mandanga de esa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Oct 2016)

Gorroto dijo:


> Pues sino lo hacen con esas edades, no lo haran nunca.
> 
> Lo de grabarlo y que se distingan caras pues es de bastante retarded, la verdad. Muchas luces no parecen tener esos chavales, y por el careto del que empujaba parece que no se ha visto en otra como esa y le ha tocado la loteria.
> 
> Bastante deprimente la verdad, la chavala deberia haber elegido mejores compañeros sexuales que esos dos mongolos que necesitan grabarlo y que se les vea bien para fardar delante de los amigotes sin tener en cuenta cuestiones basicas como la discreción y el respeto a la vida privada de los que participan en historias así.



Que te crees tú que ella no habrá fardado con las hamijotas de haberse follado a dos del Eibar.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 23:56 ----------




MisterWhite dijo:


> Bueno, algun enlace pa ver el video o que?



Hay un huevo de enlaces tío.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 23:58 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Las feminazis está claro que van a aprovechar que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para montar uno de sus numeritos, les va más pasta y más subvenciones estatales en ello. Así que a berrear como crías de teta que es un ataque machista contra una mujer indefensa y coartada cuando es un supuesto ataque contra la intimidad una persona por grabarla sin su consentimiento.
> 
> Y la tía hace bien en denunciarlos, que si una es puta en su intimidad es su problema allá cada cual con su cuerpo mientras no moleste a los demás. A ver si le saca bien la pasta al par de gañanes y me descojono un rato.
> 
> Saludos.



A la tía lo que le molesta es que ahora fuera de su grupo de hamijitas va a quedar claro lo puta que es y que como no se vaya bien lejos no encuentra a otro tonto ni de coña.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 00:00 ----------




Chispeante dijo:


> Feminazismos a parte, no me importa reconocer que si alguien no quiere ser grabado,sea puta o monja de clausura, no se le graba y punto. Y si alguien no da su consentimiento para difundir su golferio por todo el planeta, hacerlo no puede salir gratis. Otra cosa es asumir la responsabilidad de cada uno y saber quién es el responsable final de que toda España este al tanto del trío en cuestión. El moreno debe ir en el pack con los dos enamorados. La chica participó, pero no lo hacía por amor.



La tía sabía que la estaban grabando y que ese vídrio podría acabar en la red. Pero en lugar de quitarle el móvil siguió succionando la polla mientras los ojos se le ponían blancos de la emoción.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 00:01 ----------




PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Mucho feminismo y tal pero hoy dias hay mas putas profesionales y amateur que nunca en la historia de este pais.



Nunca en la historia la mujer ha sido más un trozo de carne que en la actualidad.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Oct 2016)

Pagaría por ver el careto del novio al ver las noticias por la tele. 

Una cosa es segura: *la tía tuvo que seguir con su novio como si nada*. Si os fijáis en las fotos en las que sale con su novio en Facebook, tienen una fecha posterior al _Partidazo_ si el vídeo es de hace un año. Vamos,* que el chaval ha llevado unos señores cuernazos durante meses enteros*.

Por cierto, la tía ha ocultado (casi) toda su información en Facebook. 







Tantos fans a la vez se ha tenido que saturar. ::


----------



## DIGITVS (8 Oct 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pagaría por ver el careto del novio al ver las noticias por la tele.
> 
> Una cosa es segura: *la tía tuvo que seguir con su novio como si nada*. Si os fijáis en las fotos en las que sale con su novio en Facebook, tienen una fecha posterior al _Partidazo_ si el vídeo es de hace un año. Vamos,* que el chaval ha llevado unos señores cuernazos durante meses enteros*.
> 
> ...



Qué risa el avatar joder :XX:


----------



## habalasaba (8 Oct 2016)

Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: aseguran que pagaron 20.000 euros a la mujer de su vídeo sexual - Informalia.es

Todas es todas, joder.


----------



## Cormac (8 Oct 2016)

habalasaba dijo:


> Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: aseguran que pagaron 20.000 euros a la mujer de su vídeo sexual - Informalia.es
> 
> Todas es todas, joder.



Tirar 20.000 euros, cuando tienes tías como esa gratis.


----------



## Cormac (8 Oct 2016)

habalasaba dijo:


> Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: aseguran que pagaron 20.000 euros a la mujer de su vídeo sexual - Informalia.es
> 
> Todas es todas, joder.



Pero paradojas de la vida, ahora que sé que cobró 20.000 euros por estar con esos dos, me parece menos puta, que cuando pensaba que lo había hecho gratis. Que cosas ienso:


----------



## Malvender (8 Oct 2016)

Ya es popularmente conocida como *Warra Sistiaga*


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (8 Oct 2016)

habalasaba dijo:


> Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: aseguran que pagaron 20.000 euros a la mujer de su vídeo sexual - Informalia.es
> 
> Todas es todas, joder.



No se lo cree ni su puta madre, menudo par de hijos de puta. Como no puedan demostrar ese supuesto pago, van a pasar por la carcel porque estas declaraciones aumentan la condena.

10000€ por follarse a una entre dos jajaja NI SU PUTA MADRE SE LO CREE!!


----------



## Radikallibre (8 Oct 2016)

No creo que le pagasen eso para hacer el trio, sino para compensarla por haberlo difundido y evitar que les denunciase.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 Oct 2016)

Radikallibre dijo:


> No creo que le pagasen eso para hacer el trio, sino para compensarla por haberlo difundido y evitar que les denunciase.



Será, porque eso no lo cobran ni las putas de lujo famosas.


----------



## vacutator (8 Oct 2016)

Malvender dijo:


> A todo esto el padre de la tragasables debe estar muy contento...
> Me imagino a los compañeros de trabajo dándole una palmadita en la espalda de ánimo y tal



O le dirán:

Pedazo pajote me hice con el video de tu hija


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Oct 2016)

Sabeis que el que esta bombeando es maricon y no se esta follando el coño de la tia, sino que le esta rompiendo el culo de su compañero verdad?


----------



## Aitor Menta (8 Oct 2016)

¿alguien sabe en que quedó todo al final? ¿hubo boda? ::


----------



## Simbad (8 Oct 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Joder 17 segundos y casi no se ve na. Que fraude.



Pues hay una versión larga del video, que es tela marinera según dicen, aparece la chica mirando a la cámara.

Será cierto, alguién sabe algo::


----------



## JoeFrazier (8 Oct 2016)

20mil euros??? Ya q pagaron esa salvajada q menos q haber contratado a una modelo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero paradojas de la vida, ahora que sé que cobró 20.000 euros por estar con esos dos, me parece menos puta, que cuando pensaba que lo había hecho gratis. Que cosas ienso:



Se supone que le dieron el dinero como indemnización, no como tarifa de puta. 

El LOL es que no se consideró suficientemente indemnizada y además denunció sin devolver la pasta.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (8 Oct 2016)

habalasaba dijo:


> Sergi Enrich y Antonio Luna: aseguran que pagaron 20.000 euros a la mujer de su vídeo sexual - Informalia.es
> 
> Todas es todas, joder.



Así que esa vulgaridad cobra 20.000€ por un vidiete.

Y encima, ojo, que va y te denuncia. Amateurs mal negocio y TDS es TDS.


Vaya opresión de la de las mujeres de hoy. Lo que tiene que sudar un chaval de su edad para ahorrar 20.000€ netos. Y esta en 4 empujones, pa la butxaca.


----------



## AprendizdeSantaClaus (8 Oct 2016)

Es que los futbolistas son tontos. Pero tontos de remate. Mi opinión es que están habituados a hacer tantos tríos y tantas orgías que se relajan y ya piensan que todo el monte es orégano.

Pero que encima después, vayan y le paguen 20000 euros para que no les denuncie la tia, es que es de ser rematadamente tontos. Poneos en la piel de la guarri... digo, de la tia, sale un video en el que le van a poner a parir justa o injustamente (y más siendo de San Sebastián, donde seguro que hay liberales, pero que es una ciudad y en general una región conservadora, conservadora), sus padres le van a ver ahí dándole al tema y no en un "sexo estándar", no. En un trío con dos futbolistas. Sus hermanos le van a ver. Su familia le va a ver. Que, imaginaos la próxima reunión familiar, va a ser tela. Va a ser todo tragicómico. Irán a un bar a tomar el vermú y a nada que el que pide haga un recuento de lo que quieren y diga: "Bueno TRES crianzas por aquí. Pedimos alguna ración de calamares? TRES está bien? Y croquetas? Yo solo me comería TRES con el hambre que tengo..." xDDDD No sé si trabaja o estudia, pero en el trabajo o en la universidad será la "comidilla" de todas las conversaciones. 

Va a tener un trauma jodido para toda la vida. Lo digo en serio, si fuese ella, me piraba del país, mínimo para 1 o 2 años. O directamente me iba a un pueblo perdido donde no haya internet y me ponía a plantar lechugar y "pelar" patatas xDDDD

Pues bien, teniendo en cuenta eso, los 2 tontolabas estos, le dan 20000 euros para que no diga nada. Pues que es lo que va a hacer? Dadme el dinerito y ahora os denuncio. Y si pudiese torturaros y castraros, no tengáis dudas de que lo haría.

A mí la verdad es que la tia no me da ninguna pena. En el sentido en el que ella está ahí. Sabe qué tipo de mundo es ese, sabe lo egocéntricos y narcisistas que son los futbolistas y si dejas que el video salga suelto por ahí, pues tienes el riesgo de que tarde o temprano alguien te la juegue (porque entre los propios futbolistas puede haber buen rollo pero al cabo del tiempo cambia y se llevan mal y se hacen venganzas de este tipo).

Además, ya hay un historial bastante largo de este tipo de videos con futbolistas. El de la Hormigos ese no lo sacó también un futbolista?

Con respecto al tema de porque no van a por una tia buena. Pues porque son gente que ya ha experimentado mucho y se habrán puesto de tias buenas y putas de lujo que ya estarán aburridos y tendrán otras "metas". No lo sé, pero a lo mejor por los mentideros de Donosti está chica tenía fama de "sueltilla" (no lo digo por el video) y para ellos era un reto hacer un trio con ella. 

Esto es como los políticos estos de la época de la burbuja. Se van tirando a todas las tias buenas hasta que se cansan y llegan a un punto en el que empiezan a hacer auténticas aberraciones con... bueno, imagináoslo vosotros mismos. Recordad el video del Pedro J, que dices; cómo puede llegar a ese punto? Pues a lo mejor es así de raruno o ya ha jugado tanto en Champions League que le aburre y le gustan ese tipo de aberraciones.


----------



## JoeFrazier (8 Oct 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Se supone que le dieron el dinero como indemnización, no como tarifa de puta.
> 
> El LOL es que no se consideró suficientemente indemnizada y además denunció sin devolver la pasta.



Entonces trataron de comprar su silencio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2016)

JoeFrazier dijo:


> 20mil euros??? Ya q pagaron esa salvajada q menos q haber contratado a una modelo



¿Que le pagaron 20.000 euros? ¿A esa? No me jodas tio. Salgo a la calle y en dos segundos tengo a una mejor.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Oct 2016)

¿Fuente de eso que decís de los 20.000 €?

Si esos dos pagaron esa cifra a esta petarda es que verdaderamente son gilipollas. Pero me extraña mucho. ¿Qué edad tienen esos dos? Parecen jóvenes. Y en el Eibar no creo que cobren tanto. Aunque no recuerdo ahora cuál era el mínimo establecido por la LFP, pero no era poco, no.

Aun así me parece una dudosa forma de desparrar el dinero. Y menos 20.000 a una zorra como esa.


----------



## Juan Palomo (9 Oct 2016)

Simbad dijo:


> Pues hay una versión larga del video, que es tela marinera según dicen, aparece la chica mirando a la cámara.
> 
> Será cierto, alguién sabe algo::



¿Alguien sabe algo? Hace una hora que he llegado de la calle y resulta que me creía un privilegiado por tener el video de 17 segundos,................y, viene un conocido que tiene un año más que yo y no usa internet en casa y me dice que hay TRES VIDEOS. Yo:: einngg? No puede ser, que yo estoy en un foro que saben todo y tal y pascual. Y el tío: "pues aquí lo tengo" y me enseña un video donde salen los dos pollos (el Sergi ese y el Antonio Luna) y otro pájaro más y otra tía más aparte de la del vídeo de 17 segundos.
Me he llevado una desilusión muy grande pensando que en burbuja nada se escapaba del control de los más investigadores y cotillas. Y resulta que me viene cualquiera de la calle y me da en todos los morros con otros vídeos.

Para mi que os tenía en un pedestal me habeís decepcionado. Así que a partir de ahora consultaré otras fuentes por si acaso.
Y no me vengaís con que investigue yo si soy tan cotilla y mierdas de esas que aquí ya nos conocemos todos. Espero que se me pase pronto el cabreo.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Oct 2016)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo? Hace una hora que he llegado de la calle y resulta que me creía un privilegiado por tener el video de 17 segundos,................y, viene un conocido que tiene un año más que yo y no usa internet en casa y me dice que hay TRES VIDEOS. Yo:: einngg? No puede ser, que yo estoy en un foro que saben todo y tal y pascual. Y el tío: "pues aquí lo tengo" y me enseña un video donde salen los dos pollos (el Sergi ese y el Antonio Luna) y otro pájaro más y otra tía más aparte de la del vídeo de 17 segundos.
> Me he llevado una desilusión muy grande pensando que en burbuja nada se escapaba del control de los más investigadores y cotillas. Y resulta que me viene cualquiera de la calle y me da en todos los morros con otros vídeos.
> 
> Para mi que os tenía en un pedestal me habeís decepcionado. Así que a partir de ahora consultaré otras fuentes por si acaso.
> Y no me vengaís con que investigue yo si soy tan cotilla y mierdas de esas que aquí ya nos conocemos todos (panda de inútiles). Espero que se me pase pronto el cabreo.




Pues pon el otro video joder , lo mismo el otro tio es mendilibar que se ha unido a la fiesta.


----------



## DONK (10 Oct 2016)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pues pon el otro video joder , lo mismo el otro tio es mendilibar que se ha unido a la fiesta.



No se le ve la cara pero efectivamente,es Mendilibar.Lo reconoci en cuanto dijo "patapum pa dentro hostia!!"


----------



## Duffmannn (27 Ago 2018)

Los futbolistas Sergi Enrich, Luna y Silvestre, imputados por la difusión de un vídeo sexual

Los futbolistas Sergi Enrich, Luna y Silvestre, imputados por la difusión de un vídeo sexual

------------------------------

Por cierto.

¿Al final quien era el novio? ¿El pancho o el rubito summer?


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (7 Dic 2019)

Piden cinco años de prisión para el jugador del Eibar Sergi Enrich y el exazulgrana Antonio Luna por grabar y compartir un vídeo sexual

Piden cinco años de prisión para el jugador del Eibar Sergi Enrich y el exazulgrana Antonio Luna por grabar y compartir un vídeo sexual


----------



## NoRTH (7 Dic 2019)

20 k€ por enterrar la sardina?

Jojojo

putos idiotas

la de putas de lujo que se hubieran follado

Putos idiotas


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2019)

La cultura futbolística me nutre


----------



## sinosuke (7 Dic 2019)

Se follan a un cayo malayo en plan gay haciendo el trenecito (uno casi le pone el culo en la cara al otro).

Graban esa "demigrancia" y también el momento en que la tipa les dice que no la graben.

Comparten todo orgullosos ese vídeo con los colegas.

Luego se acojonan y le sueltan 20.000 euros a la pava.







Sin palabras. Hay gente con la inteligencia justa para pasar el día....






.


----------



## alex_alex (18 Oct 2020)

Perfil abierto de Sarita


----------



## Rescatador (29 Dic 2022)

Hilo que debe ser objeto de estudio e investigación por parte de @Segismunda e incorporado a sus OBRAS COMPLETAS.


----------



## Segismunda (29 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Hilo que debe ser objeto de estudio e investigación por parte de @Segismunda e incorporado a sus OBRAS COMPLETAS.



Siempre se ha rumoreado que estos dos manes tenían lío entre ellos. Igual son de los que empiezan a hacer tríos para tener la excusa y juntar los miembros.

Doble penetración con hermanamiento de lefas, pero sin mariconadas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Hilo que debe ser objeto de estudio e investigación por parte de @Segismunda e incorporado a sus OBRAS COMPLETAS.



Puede ser un resumen rápido para los que sabéis de qué va?

Se os agradecería con zamkes


----------



## jefe de la oposición (29 Dic 2022)

al Enrich este me lo cruzo yo a diario LOL


----------

